# m & m



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

anyone ever heard of these guys?:vs_mobile:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, we started with them abou3 3 months ago. They have sent roughly 60 initial secures and nothing else just initials. The there workload is caliber home mortgage. The initials all have lock set, lockbox, secure all garages, garage overhead doors, outbuildings, wint or grass depending on season, up to 3cyd interior and up to 12cyd exterior, cap everything waterlines, sewer, and gas, dead animal removal, they pay hud - %20 and they have paid everything on time with no discrepancies on invoices. Its not to often i get to talk good about a p&p company but i have no complaints about m&m except that i would like more heavy work load. If they are calling you then they probably have a decent work load in your area and i would jump on it, hope this helps


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

M&M is a good company.. not the best but better than most and are for me most part easy to get on board with as long as you have EO.. I use to work for them sometime back but had to stop because of my work load with the other nationals i work for. They still call every once and awhile asking me to come back. I just don't have the people.

Their recruiter is on LinkedIn now looking for help.


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

They lost their accounts in Pa which killed a big portion of my workload,now the lowballers are moving in,I'm seeing companies charge .22 for sq ft on mold bids...really??Who regulates these rediculous charges/prices?I hate to say it but this industry is in dire need of a union.


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyways,M&M is a great company to work for.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*union*

Im sorry im not pro union... I worked on the rail road and all the union did was help keep lazy people there jobs cause they knew they were backed by the unions..they would get caught drinking on the job, sleeping, taking 2 hour bathroom breaks etc.. and union would fight to keep them.. there are a lot of people that would die to work with the rail road but they dont hire alot cause they cant fire these clowns.. i also worked for state highway and it was the samething.. people sleeping in there trucks, people taking 2-3 hour lunches, people hurting there foot and not ever coming back to work cause they can collect disablitty... not saying all unions are bad.. just the idioits that abuse it.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Well i was just talking good about these guys the other day in this thread and now,... Well......just got an email from them about pricing changes. The most notable to me was that they dropped price per cyd to $25.......but don't worry they are being kind enough to not take the discount off the $25.....eghhhhh not to sure this is gonna work out


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

M&M hardly approves bids for debris,if it looks like personals,they shy away from approvals.The pricing has me kind of ticked off,they use to be HUD across the board,low ballers are causing the price change.This business is vastly being over run by companies giving the banks prices nowhere near HUD but promising them completion times.I don't know how anyone can sustain working at some of these prices but I do know I had to clip counties and if it's out of my area,they'll pay a gas fee or find someone else.


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

On a side note,the company that took over M&M in my area put out a price sheet claiming HUD prices which are nowhere near and want to take 30% off the contractor...example:
there in ground pool covering price-1050.00(HUD-1250),take 30%(315)that leaves the contractor with 735.00 to play with and we all know wood cost between 300-500 to board a pool and it takes between 2-4 hours to complete.Sorry for the rant but if your not working directly with a bank,the business is in shambles.


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

I have found them to be unreasonable, and yes they are cutting prices no longer paying for interior inspections with grass cuts, lowering cubic yard pricing for debris, decreasing allowables etc..etc..But another contractor may love them and have great success working with them. That is what is so baffling or mysterious about preservation work. One company doesn't pay me yet pays others on time, or I have had a great relationship with company X, yet others do not. It is all so random...


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Lots of companies are seeing what BLM did with HUD, and are adjusting their pricing accordingly, in case BLM gets a successful re-bid on the states/areas they currently don't have yet. Prediction- BLM rates will be the new HIGH water mark across the country VERY soon, especially for HUD work.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

joeinpi said:


> lots of companies are seeing what blm did with hud, and are adjusting their pricing accordingly, in case blm gets a successful re-bid on the states/areas they currently don't have yet. Prediction- blm rates will be the new high water mark across the country very soon, especially for hud work.


if all our clients dropped cyd to $25 i will quit them all that same day, we still manage to do ok and make little money @50 - discount but no way at $25


----------

